# Creature Crate 2006 (finally complete)



## gmacted

Here is my version of the MIB (Monster in a Box). I am calling it Creature Crate 2006.

I would like to say this project was my idea, but it wasn't. I would like to give credit where credit is due, which I don't think is done often enough.

I would like to thank Zombie-F, and CindyBob.com for the idea for my creature crate. Without these great how-to's I would have never been able to complete the project.

I would also like to thank forum member Heresjohnny for his LED flicker circuit which I used for my light source inside the box.

I would also like to thank Scary Terry for his great web site about wiper motors and computer power supplies.

I would also like to thank Wolfstone for their "how to" build a crate.

I would also like to thank EFK-TEK on their great Prop-1 and AP-8 product which I used to control the whole prop and create the sound. John Williams and the EFX-TEK support forum was also a great resource to me.

Lastly, I would like to thank Zombie-F (again) for supporting the haunt community with the Hauntforum.

I appologize if I forgot anyone, but thanks to everyone from hauntforum.com for their inspiration and ideas.

That being said, here is a link to a video of my Creature Crate 2006 along with an inside look at the crate.

I would love to hear everyones feedback (either positive or negative) about my latest creation.


----------



## edwood saucer

CAn't get ther video to buffer...


----------



## gmacted

edwood saucer said:


> CAn't get ther video to buffer...


I checked the links and they look fine. The videos should play with the Windows Media Player. I'll try them from a different computer tomorrow.


----------



## ScareFX

Great prop gmacted! Awesome job. And thanks for the "guts" view too. It's great to see the inner workings on video. 

It was very nice of you to list your inspirations too. Sometimes it's hard to keep up with where all these great ideas come from but it is great to acknowledge others when you can. :jol:


----------



## krough

Very Cool, Gmacted. Excellent craftsmanship


----------



## Smelly-Skelly

gmacted

Nice job, this is one I want to do for next year. You mentioned something about a piston in the 2nd video, but I didn't see a motor for the piston. Is it triggered by the wiper motor or something else?


----------



## Torgen

Looks to me that the lid slamming down pushes the piston out the bottom to rock the box forward.

InGEEEnius!


----------



## heresjohnny

Wow! And thanks. But mostly I just say Wow.


----------



## slimy

It looks great. Good job.


----------



## SomeGuy

thats really cool!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

VERY NICE!
Thanks for the tour inside.
Very good ideas in your prop.
Now you got me thinking, because I don't have one of these...


----------



## gmacted

Smelly-Skelly said:


> gmacted
> 
> Nice job, this is one I want to do for next year. You mentioned something about a piston in the 2nd video, but I didn't see a motor for the piston. Is it triggered by the wiper motor or something else?


Once again I would like to give CindyBob credit for this idea. You can see a good description under the "modifications" section of their web site. Bascially, there is a pushrod that goes through the bottom of the crate with a fulcrum point under the crate. When the lid closes, the push rod pushes down to make the crate go up and when the lid opens, the weight of the crate causes the crate to go down. I thought it was a great idea and creates a great effect.


----------



## incubus0

Great work, gmacted! 

It takes a real man to build a great device, and an even realler man to display it wearing white sox and slippers.

:smoking:


----------



## gmacted

incubus0 said:


> Great work, gmacted!
> 
> It takes a real man to build a great device, and an even realler man to display it wearing white sox and slippers.
> 
> :smoking:


Now that's what I call paying attention to the details!


----------



## mrklaw

Wow, I'm really impressed. That box has great movement and the sound is cool too.


----------



## dacostasr

SWEET! I used a ww motor but with linkage...I think I will switch to a CAM after seeing yours.

EXCELLENT!!

Dennis


----------



## edwood saucer

Great job! Fantastic...


----------



## spokanejoe

Fantasic job! I have just been turned on to EFX-TEK prop 1 and this looks like a good idea to try it out on. You are an inspiration to those of us that are new to this. Thanks for the vids. It helps me alot to "see" how things operate. Great job!


----------

